# Shorin ryu karate???



## Aubrey J West (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm a white belt at chintokan dojo under shihan sakimukai


----------



## Buka (Aug 7, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Aubrey.


----------



## Brian King (Aug 8, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Aubrey!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 8, 2020)

Welcome to MartialTalk. I was teaching Aikido at an Okinawan Shorin-ryu Karatedo/Kobudo dojo until the pandemic hit. A very traditional approach, from what I saw.


----------

